# 13 yr old tegu @ LLL Escondido



## Thumper (Oct 6, 2011)

I Thought you guys might enjoy this video of the resident big red male tegu at LLL Reptile in Escondido. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bES8hZVgvsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

He's more tame than my dog. I'm being serious. Lol. John the store manager told me he was 13.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 6, 2011)

My six year old red male tends to take lovin' a lot better than my adult b&w female.
He's more mild tempered and when force feeding him his meds, he's really chill about it. 
He's less squirmy when picked up and not grouchy when you wake him up.

My female on the other hand, she's a grouchy riser, shakes you off when you pet her head, hates bathtime, and whips the **** out of you with her tail when held for too long.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

Awl he's cute.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 10, 2011)

Good lookin tegu.


----------

